

Chatbot Takes on Global Warming Deniers - jeremybythesea
http://redgreenandblue.org/2010/11/03/chatbot-takes-on-global-warming-deniers/

======
mcknz
see also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1866952>

